# Bellator 125 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 125 is Friday night, September 19th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones (Hint, it happens a lot right after the weigh in's). Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits if you win like AlphaDawg did last week, and if you get 12 out of 12 it will be doubled. 



> Melvin Manhoef vs. Doug Marshall
> Rafael Carvalho vs. Brian Rogers
> Javy Ayala vs. Raphael Butler
> Goiti Yamauchi vs. Martin Stapleton
> ...











Picks sent by:

AlphaDawg
GDPofDRB
SmackyBear


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm at the fights bowman vs bacerra was a War.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for playing you guys here's how you did:

SmackyBear...



> Melvin Manhoef :thumbsup:
> Rafael Carvalho :thumbsup:
> Goiti Yamauchi :thumbsup:
> Raphael Butler :thumbsdown:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Manheof :thumbsup:
> Rogers :thumbsdown:
> Yamauchi :thumbsup:
> Butler :thumbsdown:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Melvin Manhoef :thumbsup:
> Rafael Carvalho :thumbsup:
> Goiti Yamauchi :thumbsup:
> Raphael Butler :thumbsdown:
> ...


Congrats to our million credit winner... SmackyBear !

These were the actual results...



> Melvin Manhoef def. Doug Marshall
> knockout (punch) - Round 1, 1:45
> Rafael Carvalho def. Brian Rogers
> TKO (punches) - Round 1, 3:06
> ...


Link: http://mmajunkie.com/events/bellator-125-marshall-vs-manhoef


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits.

I'm glad I remembered this one.


----------

